# Sharptails were a surprise this year



## kingcanada

I did not expect great hunting for sharptails this year in the southwest part of the state where I hunt, so I was in for a delightful surprise when I arrived. After hearing that they might be harder to find, I figured that it would be tough to find them at times. However, I found them everyday but one. Some flushed wild and some did not. The hunts took place in mid and late November, during mostly pleasant weather. Enjoyable days for certain. There was even one fairly comical event involving my 12 year old border collie. She is pretty much deaf now, but still hears the gun shots. I was hunting a large CRP patch next a friend's sunflower field when I noticed a lone bird flying in toward the field. Then I glanced to the right, sixty grouse were bearing down on me! Some of them would be in range most assured. Needing one more for the game bag, I pulled the little double 20 ga. well out in front of a bird and sent a 1oz. load of high antimony 5's on an intercept course. The bird crumpled and began it's decent towards solid ground. All of a sudden I realized it was on a collision course with Katie, my dog. Well she could tell I had shot and was frantically looking all around, so hand signals were useless and she can't here me yell. The bird ricocheted right of of her backside! She kind of squawked and trotted back to me as if she had done something wrong. Laughing, I pointed toward the bird and she happily raced back over to the feathered prize. Another one of those bizarre occurrences in the field!
It was a most wonderful season and a few coveys of huns were kind enough to be in front of the dog too. Pheasants were often trailed through the grass adding a perfect blend to the hunts. I think I like grouse more every year. Those who know me well may find that hard to believe, I do really appreciate grouse of all types immensely. 
How about some photos to go with the text?


----------



## Dick Monson

I like it, all the way around. Pass shooting grouse is a challenge. Sir, you are due for a pup. I see one in your future.


----------



## kingcanada

I know, I know. I should have had a pup this past year. Strange thing is, Katie hunted harder this year!? Older usually means slower. I have noticed that when a new pup comes along that the old dog seems to accept retirement faster and age quicker. I know it sounds bizarre. That pup will be coming this year anyway.


----------



## duckp

Good stuff,great pics.
My Springer is 11 and I heard you and agree.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Fantastic story and pics. Thanks for taking the time to share. Sharpies are so under-rated. One of the most beautiful and understated elegance of all game birds.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Great story and pics. :beer:

I love hunting sharpies. I have been after them for many years. I love hearing the sound they make when they take flight, and once I hear it I swear when I brush up against a weed it will sound like a grouse getting up. I don't know if that happens to you guys. 
I also make a grouse stew that is amazing! Just another reason to get out after them.


----------



## kingcanada

The chuckling of a sharptail is one of the most pleasing sounds afield, ranks right up there with the Canada goose. I do dream of hunting tight sitting sharpies in early season with a small gauge gun, someday...


----------



## trablico

Is there really a scientific way to hunt sharpies? Generally the covey busts very early when I walking for pheasants, and I try pass shooting but they always seem to know where i am sitting. I had a friend from Minnesota out here this year and we were walking the edge of a wheat field in some CRP grass when he asked me what was flying toward us. I looked over to where he was pointing and saw about 25-30 sharpies headed toward the field. We hunkered down and when they were just about to land we let 'er rip. We ended up with 4 from that group and tried to chase the scattered covey-mates for about an hour to no avail. He was tickled pink from the experince and as we were loading up the truck he asked if they make Sharpie decoys. Now, I have my get rich quick scheme.


----------



## Nick Roehl

trablico said:


> Is there really a scientific way to hunt sharpies? Generally the covey busts very early when I walking for pheasants, and I try pass shooting but they always seem to know where i am sitting. I had a friend from Minnesota out here this year and we were walking the edge of a wheat field in some CRP grass when he asked me what was flying toward us. I looked over to where he was pointing and saw about 25-30 sharpies headed toward the field. We hunkered down and when they were just about to land we let 'er rip. We ended up with 4 from that group and tried to chase the scattered covey-mates for about an hour to no avail. He was tickled pink from the experince and as we were loading up the truck he asked if they make Sharpie decoys. Now, I have my get rich quick scheme.


I have had sharpies fly right into many more times then I can count. They like to hang around the same general area most of their lives, they don't go far from where they we hatched. So if you can find a couple main spots they frequent chances are you will catch them coming and going between the spots. Some good spots to hunt are crp/cut crop edges, cut wheat/standing corn, or cut wheat/sunflowers. Another good spot is single or thin treelines with cut crop around them. 
If you aren't finding them in these areas cow pastures with buck brush and buffalo berry patches are great. I just bounce from one patch to the next. Some of my best hunts were doing this. I also play the wind with grouse. When it's windy they like to sit on the back side of hills and get in the thick stuff to get out of the wind.


----------



## wtrfowl14

Hunting them coming into the goose decoys in the morning is always fun also.


----------



## Dick Monson

wtrfowl14 said:


> Hunting them coming into the goose decoys in the morning is always fun also.


There are folks who won't believe that but they often do suck into goose decoys. One of the guys here used to tell about putting a hen duck decoy on top of a round bale and pass shooting them.


----------



## kingcanada

Sharptails often post a sentry on top of a round bale. Successive coveys will fly in to join. I have witnessed it many times. I have also thought of carving up a nice decoy and then using a Mojo "Wing Thang" to get their attention at a distance. They would likely come in like doves, as long as you were in about the spot where they have been coming in each day. I also imagine that one would get great amusement from watching hawks and falcons drill the decoy!


----------

